# Health  and  Fitness is NOT a 12 Week Program



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Not long ago, one of the members of my health club poked her head in my office for some advice and assistance. Linda was a 46 year old mother of two, and she had been a member for over a year. She had been working out sporadically, with (not surprisingly) sporadic results. On that particular [...]

*Read More...*


----------

